# Hevi-metal



## fzr600r (Jan 20, 2011)

Just cut open a 3" #2 hevi-metal shell and now I'm upset with the quailty of these shells...
1. Hevi-metal pellets are not round.
2. Hevi-metal pellets are not #2s.
3. Hevi-metal pellets have holes in them.
4. Hevi-metal pellets bonded together.
5. Hevi-metal pellets are JUNK.....
I will never ever use hevi-metal products again.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you talking about Hevi-Shot? Instead of cutting it open, did you pattern it on paper, or shoot anything with it? How did it perform?


----------



## fzr600r (Jan 20, 2011)

lehi said:


> Are you talking about Hevi-Shot? Instead of cutting it open, did you pattern it on paper, or shoot anything with it? How did it perform?


1) The hevi-shot pellets are not all the same size.
2) Doesn't seem to have enough knock down power.
3) The hevi-shot shell have seeds in it....I know they use the seeds as a buffer and the seeds are biodegradable.
4) The last two birds I use these shells on needed follow up shells. (After cleaning these birds I found both birds were hit with 8 to 10 pellets).
5) The shells were patterned out to 35 yards with 90% hits in the kill zone.
6) Only 92 steel pellets were in them.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Both Hevi-shot and Hevi-Metal are made by Environ-metal. I've shot Hevi-shot with good results, never fired any Hevi-metal. There used to be some shells on the market called hevi-steel, those were junk. The Hevi-metal loads replaced those. 

There's a huge difference bewteen Hevi-shot and Hevi-metal, they have a lot different density weight, hence all other things being equal Hevi-shot is gonna hit the hardest.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I had the same reactions when I took a couple Hevi-shot shells apart.

1. Round is not always better. Lead pellets aren't round, have flat spots on them, fly truer. Golfballs puposely have flat spots on them. They seem to pattern OK for me, no more fliers compared to conventional steel pellets.
2. Hevi-shot is sized different because of it's oblong, or pear, shape.
3. Yes some pellets have holes in them.
4. I found some pellets stuck together too. Kind of reminds me of those shells with the different sizes of pellets in them that were popular for awhile.
5. I like them, especially for geese, cranes, and swans. Wish they were cheaper.

Years back we took some dead geese and put them on the target boards out at the gun club. Shot the poor things at different distances with steel and Hevi-shot an dcompared the two. The Hevi-shot had greater range, or greater penetration, however you wanted to look at it, hands down.

These pellets were taken out of a swan:









I don't know if Remington Hevi-shot shells in the green box are the same as the newer Hevi-shot "Heavy Metal" shells. Can you post some pellet pics?

Good post


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't throw them away. I trade ya for some jerky, or mealworms or something.

I got first dibs Jimmy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mealworm jerky?????


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That certainly would be disconcerting to see that and your one experience sounds like it did not work great. However, i would not place much importance on what it looks like *if *it had worked well. I have not ever used them, but I have heard numerous accounts that are very positive about their version of the Dead Coyote load including one yesterday from the pro predator hunter as that is his primary load.


----------



## fzr600r (Jan 20, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, I had the same reactions when I took a couple Hevi-shot shells apart.
> 
> 1. Round is not always better. Lead pellets aren't round, have flat spots on them, fly truer. Golfballs puposely have flat spots on them. They seem to pattern OK for me, no more fliers compared to conventional steel pellets.
> 2. Hevi-shot is sized different because of it's oblong, or pear, shape.
> ...


Will do!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. I have pics comparing #2 steel vs #2 Hevi-shot pellets somewhere.

I can trade you for some #2 High Velocity Remingtons also. They shoot low and behind ducks.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Don't throw them away. I trade ya for some jerky, or mealworms or something.
> 
> I got first dibs Jimmy! :mrgreen:


Crap beaten to the punch again! :mrgreen:

I was gonna suggest he use them as swatter loads for cripples


----------



## fzr600r (Jan 20, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Don't throw them away. I trade ya for some jerky, or mealworms or something.
> ...


That what I'll might use them for or maybe see if I can use them on doves.....Just joking!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's pretty disappointing to hear about their poor quality.

I have generally used Federal premium steel, with the occasional Black Cloud or Hevi Shot with good results. But this year I shot some Remington Hypsersonic shells out of my gun and was quite happy with their performance. But I have yet to pull a shell apart.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Too late to talk about my favorite heavy metal?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Too late to talk about my favorite heavy metal?


I think that would just scare the birds to death.... but you wouldnt have any damaged meat! :lol:


----------



## fzr600r (Jan 20, 2011)

Got off the phone with Hevi-metal's customer service rep...Explained my situation to him and he explained to me I might be over leading the bird due to the difference in speed (Hevi-metal are 1500 and some of the other that I use are 1300...we'll see this weekend!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fzr600r said:


> Got off the phone with Hevi-metal's customer service rep...Explained my situation to him and he explained to me I might be over leading the bird due to the difference in speed (Hevi-metal are 1500 and some of the other that I use are 1300...we'll see this weekend!


That sounds like a cop out answer! Those potatoes you are shooting out cant be any help!


----------



## fzr600r (Jan 20, 2011)

Bax* said:


> fzr600r said:
> 
> 
> > Got off the phone with Hevi-metal's customer service rep...Explained my situation to him and he explained to me I might be over leading the bird due to the difference in speed (Hevi-metal are 1500 and some of the other that I use are 1300...we'll see this weekend!
> ...


Hey bax we'll see this weekend.....if not then I wouldn't purchase anymore!


----------



## fzr600r (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok..went out today..shot 1 goose..but it did not die..It flew an extra 200 yards down the river and joined up with its buddies..I am so tried of these shells..I can't stand wounding any animals..and letting them suffer!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure liked that new Remington Hyper Sonic stuff. Give that a try next time 8)


----------

